# Any reports for Maumee Bay???



## PCT (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello,

I am waiting to see when the walleye will be stacking up in the Maumee Bay? Does anybody have a report yet or is it a little too soon?


Thanks,

PCT


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

They ought to be staging, but I haven't heard of anything happening... yet.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I talked to a guy today who said his friend got them out by the humps, if you dont mind second hand info. They should have been there for awhile if they're in the river.


----------



## Erie1 (Jan 30, 2012)

I live on the bay and watching closely every day. I also check Cullen Park for trailers. I see one boat out every now and then but nothing to get excited about yet. The best time to fish the humps is the last few hours of the day into the night when there running. A WARNING TO ALL>>>I CAN'T SAY IT ENOUGH>>> BE VERY CAREFUL IF YOU SEE A LAKE FREIGHTER COMING WHEN FISHING THE GRAVEL BARS AND HUMPS. The freighter displace a lot of water when going up and down the river. If there is a 10 MPH current coming down the river and the freighter is moving 10 knots going up river there will be 7 to 8 ft waves crashing over the bars and humps. There are rock piles in back of Bay Shore Power Plant and if your fishing there the water will go down as the waves come by and the rocks will pop up. If a freighter is coming move away from the bars and humps and let it pass.
I hunt and fish out there all the time....The first time you see this happen it will make your butt pucker unless your into this kind of excitement.

If I see any activity out there I will post it ASAP


----------



## PCT (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks like we are heading up there either Sat or Sun to fish the bay. We will be heading out of Cullen Park, I saw the docks are in. Is there any other updates? I plan to be fishing out by Turtle Island but I keep hearing about the gravel bar. Can someone tell me more about these gravel bars? Where are they located? Do you still use hair jigs? Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

PCT


----------



## AvianHunter (Jan 23, 2009)

Hair jigs and blade baits outside of the lines. We always try to get outside of the "Maumee Bay single hook zone" so that we can use blades. More vibration, better for stained water which is what you are faced with most of the time in that area.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

AvianHunter said:


> Hair jigs and blade baits outside of the lines. *We always try to get outside of the "Maumee Bay single hook zone"* so that we can use blades. More vibration, better for stained water which is what you are faced with most of the time in that area.


Reminder, the spring hook regulations are in effect from a line between Little Cedar Point and Turtle Island all the way up river to Grand Rapids. If in doubt of where you are out in the bay, only use a single hook bait. Hate to see anyone get fined.


----------



## Erie1 (Jan 30, 2012)

PCT said:


> Looks like we are heading up there either Sat or Sun to fish the bay. We will be heading out of Cullen Park, I saw the docks are in. Is there any other updates? I plan to be fishing out by Turtle Island but I keep hearing about the gravel bar. Can someone tell me more about these gravel bars? Where are they located? Do you still use hair jigs? Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> PCT


The city just put in the channel markers at Cullen Park today.. The Gravel bars are on both sides of the freighter channel and run about a mile out into the lake.
Back in about the 40's when they dredged they just piled the dredging along the sides of the channel. As time passed the mud washed away and the gravel and rocks were left. It's late but I can see someone is fishing out there right now. Night fishing can be very productive for Walleyes out there if you know how to do it.
You can find the gravel and rock piles on the Maumee Bay charts. Be safe and move away from the gravel and rock piles if you see a freighter coming up the river. They can throw 6 ft. waves over the gravel bars. Best to be on the far side of the bars opposite the channel and just move into deeper water until they pass.
I know I keep saying this but I'd hate to see someone get hurt. If you see a freighter coming you have plenty of time to move. If you wait until you see the waves crashing over the bars you better move a lot faster.:C It's a great place to fish, you just need to keep your eyes open.


----------



## PCT (Aug 9, 2011)

Many thanks Erie1. Do you have any advise for around Turtle Island? This will be only our 2nd trip to the bay ever. I only have a 17ft fish n ski boat so I've been watching the wind and wave reports for the bay and out buy Turtle. So far all looks good for Sat morning.

Thanks Again,

PCT


----------



## MagicStix (Sep 22, 2011)

Been thinking about heading up there for the first time this weekend. New to the area from presqu isle area. Same type of boat 18ft f/s. Hopefully this weekend holds up well.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

They should be there I was at Maumee and caught 2. 1 male and 1 female and she has already spawned .


----------



## Erie1 (Jan 30, 2012)

If you have never fished here before and leaving from Cullen Park check your charts. New people have a tendency to see all that open water as soon as they clear the land and think they can go in any direction....Nooooo. On either side of the freighter channel are the gravel piles. If you take a hard left or right you will go from 25 ft of water to 0 ft real fast. Check your charts and they will tell you *where not to go *or move slowly when fishing the gravel piles.
With all the rain we are having today I don't think the fishing is going to be all that good this weekend. The water coming down the Maumee River is going to be very muddy and you may need to go out a long way in the lake to find fish. The fish will be there but they won't see anything your throwing. If I was you I would wait till next weekend when the lake clears. They are already posting flash flood warning up the Maumee...That means muddy water will be here by morning.


----------



## PCT (Aug 9, 2011)

I am still planning on be there tomorrow morning, I might just head out past Turtle Island and check the mud line. 

Many thanks Erie1 for the information.. 

Magic Stick, if you are heading there tomorrow, I will have my Marine Radio on. Using between Channel 84 thru 87. I will be in a Silver and Blue Javlin with a 90HP Evenrude.

I plan to be at the Fishermans Cave around 7am to get bait.

Good Fishing Everyone and Be Safe Out There..

PCT


----------



## Erie1 (Jan 30, 2012)

I fished Grand Rapids this morning. I didn't see any limits but a lot of 2's and 3's. The water coming down the Maumee River was not that muddy. The storms that came threw yesterday stayed to the north along the Mich. state line. Water in The Maumee Bay is looking good.
I talked to a few people at Cullen Park that fished the gravel bars and they didn't do to well.
Turtle island may be a better place to start out. Right now the bay is foggy and the wind is blowing out of the N/E 10 to 15 MPH. If the fog is still here in the morning you may want to have a compass. 
Good luck .......... I'll be home with the grand kids watching you guys getting limits.


----------



## MagicStix (Sep 22, 2011)

Got some things to do with the kids in the morning won't be up till Sunday. Hopefully the rains didn't blow things out too bad.
How far out is the island?


----------



## Erie1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Turtle Island is about 1 1/2 miles from the Cullen Park ramp.


----------



## PCT (Aug 9, 2011)

We fishing out by Turtle Island and even out by the Light House but got nothing. So we made the move East to Turtle Creek and fishing right out in from of David Bessy. I got my limit and my brother-in-law picked up 1. It was nice out there with many big fish being caught. You have to find clean water..

Thanks,

PCT


----------

